# New strap, 22mm leather



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

My first watch strap since getting into watches. Ox blood / electric blue. 4mm thick by 22mm.

I got it from a guy called stevostraps who is a one man band strap maker based in England.

I would say the quality is high although I have not decided what watch to use it on yet so cannot make any firm claims.


----------



## smithswatches (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks good.


----------

